# Oh Cthulhu



## MrParaduo (Nov 3, 2009)

La la-la-la! Cthulhu Fhtagn!

Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yieQ5O_vwZ4

Now tell me, how do you feel after watching this in honor of H.P Lovecraft?


----------



## Corto (Nov 3, 2009)

Stupider

EDIT: also moved


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2009)

Further abuse of lovecraft. Great.


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2009)

This saddens me.


----------



## MrParaduo (Nov 3, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

good for a few snikkers.  pix i've seen before mostly, the combo with the music, that was a bit of a trip.  hellow cthulu was interesting too.  which lead to MRS mcdonalds. now THAT was strange.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk

Lil Cthulhu


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2009)

What the?


----------



## MrParaduo (Nov 15, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOHJUrcVdJk
> 
> Lil Cthulhu


 
Awww.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

Funny Cthulhu's!  

But watch out for this version!  OHNOES!


----------



## MrParaduo (Nov 19, 2009)

OhZone said:


> Funny Cthulhu's!
> 
> But watch out for this version! OHNOES!


 ...oh my.


----------

